# Soap creek WMA?



## Mossy78 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has hunted Soap Creek and if so, had any luck?

I'm curious because, I've been hunting a 40 acre tract in Columbia County, but I got in it late and didn't have a chance to do much clearing, prep to the tract.

I've seen deer, but with no food supply other than the acorns, they aren't holding there.


----------

